# und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen



## detlefb (18. April 2006)

Ich erhielt heute folgende traurige Nachricht:
...............................................................................................................................
Liebe Freunde und Fischerkollegen,

Ich muss Ihnen leider mitteilen dass mein geliebter Vater, Herr Heinz
Sange (der Renkenprofi) am Freitag, den 7. April 2006, nach schwerer
Krankheit von uns gegangen ist.

Seine E-mail Adresse sowie Webpage wird in den nächsten Tagen
geschlossen - wenn Sie möchten werde ich Sie allerdings gerne
informieren ob und wer den Vertrieb seiner verbleibenden
Fischereiartikel und seines Buches übernimmt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Monika Sange
...................................................................................................................................

Mir fehlen dabei immer passende Worte und ich gedenke in Stille.


Mein Besuch der Website bestätigte das leider


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

immer wieder traurig sowas zu lesen ... 
mein Beileid !


----------



## Ossipeter (18. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein aufrichtes Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde. Möge er seinen Traumfisch fangen.


----------



## Tüdel (18. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Seebaer (18. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid 

Wünsche den Hinterbliebenen viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit


----------



## Skorpion (18. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Traurige Nachricht.

möge er in den ewigen Fischgründen seine Ruhe finden........


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Fam.&seinen Freunden...


----------



## wodibo (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

ich wünsche euch ein herzliches beileid.........
er Ruhe in Frieden.....


----------



## Hendreich (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Norgefahrer (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch ich möchte den Angehörigen und Freunden mein aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen. Ich weiß noch all zu gut wie es sich anfühlt,wenn man einen geliebten Menschen verliert,denn am 06.02.2006 verstarb meine Frau,nach kurzer,aber schwerer Krankheit............


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch ich wünsche allen Hinterbliebenen und Freunden mein aufrichtiges herzlichstes Beileid.
Warum müssen immer die Guten so früh sterben !   #d 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Kunze (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## netzeflicker (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Die Besten gehen leider immer zu erst, denn das Leben ist nicht Fähr

Herzlichen Beileid


----------



## richard (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Anni (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

mein beileid den angehörigen und freunden


----------



## Reisender (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch mein beileid an die hinterbliebenen..............


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Bolle (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch von mir, mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl.


----------



## Coasthunter (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid an seine Freunde und Verwanten

Gruss


----------



## Luzifer (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

mein Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenden 

Gruß Luzifer


----------



## basswalt (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

traurig, ein wahrer kenner der coregone. mein beileid den angehörigen..


----------



## arno (19. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid!


----------



## tidecutter (20. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

ist immer bitter, sowas zu lesen. leider gehört das zum leben dazu.
mein beileid den angehörigen!


----------



## addy123 (20. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auf diesem Weg ebenfalls nochmal mein Beileid!


----------



## rob (20. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

mein beileid!


----------



## Martin001 (20. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde.

Michaela und Martin


----------



## Manuel (21. April 2006)

*AW: und wieder ist einer von uns gegangen*

Auch von meiner Seite mein Beileid an die Familie.
Es ist immer sehr schwer so etwas zu verkraften.


----------

